# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Maps for HS1 The Slaying Stone

## Wonko the Sane

Hi there...I've been lurking for awhile, and I thought I'd finally post a few battle maps.
This one is for the first encounter in HS1 - The Slaying Stone.
I noticed that some people have requested battle maps without grids, so I've provided one with a 5' grid, and one without. They're not as good as the masterpieces posted by others, but I hope someone will find them useful nonetheless.

Critique and/comments welcome!

(All of my maps are done in CC3, with PNG symbols collected from here and there over the years)

All maps are based on the original HS1 maps, by Jason A. Engle and Logan Bonner.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's the maps for the second combat encounter (Kobold Guttersnipes), with and without the grid and secret passage.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Maps for the next encounter area (Vermin Infestation).

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next up: Encounter 6 - Unearthed Pets.

----------


## Ascension

Good stuff, man.  Keep em comin.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Maps for the next two encounters.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last one for today...Encounter 9.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next encounter - Shrine of the Moon.

----------


## Phantos

Excellent work so far! I don't know what tiles this adventure uses so it's kind of a pain.

----------


## MigarFrobert

Many thanks for these - they are great.

----------


## Zodan

Thank you for the hard work  :Smile:

----------


## bambua

Really nicely done man, have some rep  :Very Happy:

----------


## Riggamorphus

Looking good!  Great use of the symbols.

----------


## wulfgars

Nice work man.Thanx on behalf of all DM´s who want to play HS1

----------


## jameskennedy2265

Thank you so much for supply these maps!

You are a fantastic map maker. Keep up the work!

----------


## SirConrad

You, sir, are my new favorite person.

Ever.

Of all time.

----------


## Rusty

Fan friggin tastic work!  Bravo @ you sir!  This is helping my online campaign immensely.

----------


## TehBagder

Glad I stumbled on these. I'm about to start running this adventure online (after running it in person using minis and mats), and this is saving me a ton of work of having to rebuild the maps myself. This means I can start the campaign much faster.

Fantastic work.

----------


## OdinAllfather

Thanks so much, I'll be trying these out very soon.

----------


## Phlee

sweet. saves me a lot of work. now to use company paper and ink to print em out! Thanks.

----------


## pantsman

Thanks for these great maps.  Did I miss the maps for the last 2 encounters or are those still in the works?

----------


## Loki5654

> Thanks for these great maps.  Did I miss the maps for the last 2 encounters or are those still in the works?


I, too, would be highly interested in the maps for the last few encounters. I'm trying to put them together in Maptools for a long-distance game I run. Your other maps have been extremely helpful.

----------


## Jaja

Cheers Wonko!  you just saved the life of a new GM!

----------


## Loki5654

Has anyone had any luck finding/recreating maps for the last 2 encounters? If so, could you point them out to me? I have no artistic skills whatsoever and would like to finish up my Slaying Stone MapTools campaign.

----------


## Dragonlover333

I'm having trouble printing these out at the right size... specifically, they end up too small. Does anyone have tips?

----------


## crazymadmax

wel if u by the adventure it comes with the last 2 maps or did u get it in pdf form like i do most of my books

----------


## dl_wraith

These battle maps are excellent. My thanks for your hard work.

I'll let you know what my playerrs thought of them after the adventure is over but I suspect these will put a little WOW factor into the encounters for them. 

Thank you again.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Wow...I totally forgot about this thread. Thanks for the kind words!
Now that I've gotten well ahead of my group for my Scales of War game, I suppose I should get back on these maps and finish off the adventure.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's the second-to-last battlemap. The one thumbnail is broken, but the map should download fine.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last (sort of) encounter.

As an aside, I made this map with one eye...my left eye hurts like the blazes since I woke up this morning unless I keep it closed. So, unable to work today, I decided I'd try knocking this last one off. If any of you less stereoscopically-challenged folk spot something that doesn't look decent, please let me know.

----------


## Aegeri

Even with one eye only Wonko, I can assure you that your cartography is a wonderful job and much better than what I could accomplish with both of mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kolyana

Ah CC3 - nice, nice; I use PF software myself, too. Have you looked at their diorama packs?

And with the tiles, I'm curious, how are you printing them out (size, stock, borderless or trimming down) and does the white background detract from the overall result - or are you cutting everything to the SHAPE of the corridors and rooms?

----------


## Wonko the Sane

What I usually do is use PosteRazor to slice the map up into 8 1/2 x 11 pieces as a .pdf, smuggle them into work on a thumb drive, and then print them off. I tape all of the pieces together and then when playing, I cover undiscovered portions of the map with black construction paper, removing them as needed.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hah, what I do is open the files in Photoshop and send them full scale to my Canon IP8100 42 inch wide inkjet printer and print the maps at full scale, and if I am in the mood, then I also laminate them at full scale. I don't want to play with a taped together map monstrosity - I want one whole map. I've even printed a map at 42" x 10 feet long for one campaign battle.

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

> Hah, what I do is open the files in Photoshop and send them full scale to my Canon IP8100 42 inch wide inkjet printer and print the maps at full scale, and if I am in the mood, then I also laminate them at full scale. I don't want to play with a taped together map monstrosity - I want one whole map. I've even printed a map at 42" x 10 feet long for one campaign battle.
> 
> GP


Yeah well, when I figure out what I can do with my workplace tools of the trade I'll get back to ya and then you'll be sorry you bragged,  :Razz:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well, at my workplace, I am the boss, so I won't get in trouble using 'company equipment'... also as a digital printer part of larger network of printers, I can get discounted prices for most any kind of printing, that which I can't handle myself. Not that anyone else couldn't do this, I work with many for printer only companies - they offer a lower price, so I can still resell them to a customer for a profit, but they only do services with other digital printers rather than working with direct customers like I do. Its not bragging... but a statement of fact...  :Razz:

----------


## Jaxilon

Well I'm the boss at mine as well but all I could really do with a map is waterlog it like I do my cell phones quite often, LOL.  So when I said 'bragging' it was teasingly meant. Not that I'm not jealous of your fantastic printing equipment. I just have the printers of common men, hehe. 

PosteRazor works pretty well though, if you don't have access or money to get it printed out in large format.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I know, just teasing you back! I use Poster Razor too, but for map publications for others to print as PDF products. But why limit my own maps for my games, I got the printers...

GP

----------


## blackmage9999

Holy Snikeys batman! i've been looking for these a while now these are just what I need THANK YOU.

----------


## Motorskills

Really great work Wonko, thanks!

----------


## CsuMaestro

New DM here, registered just to pick these up.  Many thanks, Wonko!

----------


## doubleonad

Thanks so much for these. Great work.

----------


## Clawfoot

Thank you so much for these! They're fantastic!  I usually get my maps from the D&D site, but for some reason, they never put the Slaying Stone module in their Map Gallery.  This is a HUGE time saver for me!   :Smile:

----------


## MrWuten

These are great.  Thanks.

----------


## Starheaven07

Thanks a ton!  I'm going to be using these to play with a brand new group of people, my first time as a DM. Wish me luck!

----------


## Kalabajooie

Awesome. I used the Slaying Stone as my first module when I was thrust into being DM for a session. After many games with other DMs never using maps and "assuming" where everyone was, having these gridded maps won me a ton of kudos from my players, especially my wife who's unaccustomed to such blind gameplay. Thank you so much, Wonko. Keep up the good work.

----------


## archastrel

Thank you very very VERY much.  This will help the new campaign I just started more than i can say.

----------


## Evershifting

Registred just for thanking Wonko.

Thank you, Wonko!

----------

